# Book reviews



## Hub-UK (Apr 3, 2005)

From time to time I write reviews of cooking books published both in the UK and the States. Would it be an idea to have a section where these  and those written by others can be published and commented upon?


----------



## Andy R (Apr 3, 2005)

Good idea, let us roll out the link system and then we can find the best place for that.


----------



## Piccolina (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree that would make a wonderful addition to the site. Not all cookbooks are created equal, but neither are all opinions .

It would be very interesting to see the sorts of thoughts that would be spawned by this topic! (For what it’s worth I’m behind the idea).


----------



## jkath (Apr 4, 2005)

*very nice idea! PS - David, welcome! and, I adore your avatar - so cute!*
*is your id name any relation to the site I see when I vote 5 stars for DC?*


----------



## choclatechef (Apr 4, 2005)

Cool...... Good idea.


----------

